# Meet Topper



## mary c (Oct 18, 2006)

Haven't posted in a while eep: want to introduce Topper, this little boy is turning into a charming little clown, here at 10 weeks and
all of 3 pounds ; ) 
 

Mary Cane
Moorea Havanese


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I'm in love!*

What an adorable little guy! Oh my! Is he as adorable in personality as he is in looks!


----------



## mary c (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm sure he would love you right back! :kiss:
Yes, to answer your question... he's just about irresistible... a smile and laugh
generator just to see him, a late bloomer but making up for it ; ):drum:
Mary


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Beautiful guy


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Awwww Mary he is so cute, are you keeping him?


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

What a cutie. I need a puppy.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

He's gorgeous. Mary, you always have the cutest little pups.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

He's soooooooooo cute!!!!!! I want him!!!!!
Gina


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Mary, he's so cute. My heart skipped a beat.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

He is absolutely adorable!!!!


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

He is cute as a button!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

What wonderful photos with the perfect little subject!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Topper is about the cutest thing ever! I think I'm in love :faint:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Mary,
He's so cute! My boys are now 16.5 lbs and Bella about 6.5. Funny, I now prefer the bigger havs! They are a lot less worry!


----------



## mary c (Oct 18, 2006)

You went through a lot with Bella Linda, :grouphug:understandable that your heftier hav's are less worrisome, you are right that tiny ones are in need of more protection, they are more vulnerable to many things.
I love all size Havs!!! I prefer one a moderate 10 - 11 #'s best if I had to choose only one size though : ) I'm hoping that Topper will be 9# at least would love for him to get to 10 # at maturity :clap2:

Mary



lfung5 said:


> Hi Mary,
> He's so cute! My boys are now 16.5 lbs and Bella about 6.5. Funny, I now prefer the bigger havs! They are a lot less worry!


----------



## mary c (Oct 18, 2006)

those are two cuties in that picture!!!:wave:
I'll take one of each!

Mary


marb42 said:


> He's soooooooooo cute!!!!!! I want him!!!!!
> Gina


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

What a little doll....... makes you want to hug, hug, hug him!!:angel:


----------



## mary c (Oct 18, 2006)

Leeann said:


> Awwww Mary he is so cute, are you keeping him?


thanks everyone for your kind comments about the little guy !

Leeann I am going to grow him up for a while and would love to show him,
so far his personality seems to be showing signs of being fun to show.. 
would be fun to take him to the GNYHC Specialty for his debut :clap2:

mary


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

He is precious!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

He'sd a cute little pupper! I always love the looksof a black and white!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Mary! you sure don't post frivolously! Topper is certainly worth a post and a thread of his own. I can't wait to hear more about his adventures. IWAP for sure on this one. Do you have pictures of your other dogs? I don't think I have ever seen them.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

He is adorable !!!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Topper looks like he has on a little tuxedo . . . adorable!!!


----------



## mary c (Oct 18, 2006)

Missy said:


> Oh Mary! you sure don't post frivolously! Topper is certainly worth a post and a thread of his own. I can't wait to hear more about his adventures. IWAP for sure on this one. Do you have pictures of your other dogs? I don't think I have ever seen them.


:redface: aww thank you missy, iwap...hmmmm not sure?:ear:
one of my dogs is sweetheart, my avatar... she is Topper's aunt, 
here is Topper's dam...Venus... the picture with the ribbon was taken
after last year's GNYHC Specialty :angel:
hopefully we'll have some fun adventures to share as Topper grows


----------



## mary c (Oct 18, 2006)

kelrobin said:


> Topper looks like he has on a little tuxedo . . . adorable!!!


 he's all set for Halloween then, all he needs is a top hat : )

his name is for an old movie, Topper is the male star, an older very dapper very well dressed at all times fellow : )

Mary


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

What a beautiful baby! Good luck showing him.
Carole


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Awww Mary..Topper is a gorgeous little guy!
Thanks for sharing him


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

I want him!!!!! Can not believe how CUTE he is!!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

He is just too adorable. I remember my mother talking about Topper!!


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi Mary -

Topper is a cutie . . . and his mom is a looker too . . .


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

I Want A Puppy!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yup IWAP = I want a puppy! Sweetheart is gorgeous, as is Venus. I can't wait to watch Topper grow (and maybe even meet Topper and your whole gang in person hint, hint, hint, may be time for a road trip to the berkshires for us)


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Mary he sure is a cutie and sure has spunk too ~ love the jumping photo!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

IWAP (can I share with someone?) Topper is an adorable little man. I hope you continue to post pics of him Mary. It's always fun to watch these guys as they grow up.


----------



## mary c (Oct 18, 2006)

irnfit said:


> He's gorgeous. Mary, you always have the cutest little pups.


thank you, we'd be hard pressed to find a puppy that was not cute :tea: Topper certainly fits the bill 
mary


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh Mary, Topper is a cutie patootie! I love his name and remembered that there was a character named Topper but not sure where I heard it. The name just fits your darling little guy to a tee.


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

Topper is a great movie from the screwball comedy era 1930's- Starred Cary Grant and Constance Bennett as ghosts come back to harass their banker. Very funny stuff with very primitive special effects.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Ahhh thank you Pam. I am such a research nut I just couldn't let it go without googling it. I now must see Topper, and Topper Returns. I may be able to find it playing some evening on Turner Movie Channel but it sounds like so much fun I am going to have to buy the dvd if I don't see it on Turner.


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

*Topper's a cutie!*

Topper is a cute little guy! It seems like yesterday that Beanie was that big; she was 2.25 lbs at 8 weeks, now about 6 lbs at 6 months...they grow up fast...she's just about potty trained!!


----------

